# Your favorite animal in Animal Crossing



## Lateralus (Nov 26, 2008)

Choose wisely


----------



## Lateralus (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the wolf


----------



## omar-x92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i like the wolf. i had Freya and Wolfgang in ac for gc.i got Whitney in accf


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Dogs!
I love Lucky, Bones, and Goldie! <3


----------



## MetalLink99 (Nov 29, 2008)

I like cats.  =D


----------



## dsmaster64 (Nov 29, 2008)

Where's groundhog?


----------



## SilverCyrus (Nov 30, 2008)

your missing quite abit but il go with froggters.....or horses


----------



## Abyss (Nov 30, 2008)

I picked Ant Eater. Antonio and Anabelle are awesome. =)


----------



## Anonymousse (Dec 1, 2008)

Wolf powaaa <3


----------



## JOM (Dec 1, 2008)

You forgot so much... I love Aligator's ^_^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 1, 2008)

everyone knows cats are the greatest animal on the face of the planet


----------



## Jrrj15 (Dec 1, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dogs!
> I love Lucky, Bones, and Goldie! <3


Yeah goldie kicks butt XD!


----------



## Zack from Animalia (Dec 2, 2008)

frog. in both of my games (GC and City Folk) i was friends with a frog. wart jr. in GC and drift in city folk. you should have put penguin too. THEY'RE SO CUTE!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 2, 2008)

Ed, the emo horse, is the best.


----------



## Nate (Dec 2, 2008)

penguin wasn't on there, so i chose dog. <33

puck and walker ftw.


----------



## Micah (Dec 2, 2008)

Wolf.

Lobo and Wolfgang! <3


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 1, 2009)

I picked cat only because my favorite neighbor ever was a cat.


----------



## Nintendolover324 (Jan 1, 2009)

didnt put penguin -_-


----------



## KOOky_CoconutZ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cat is my all time favorite. Punchy is the best. =]


----------



## Moonman (Jan 1, 2009)

no hippo or tiger?
I picked bear


----------



## Dr. Godai (Jan 1, 2009)

Nook is the nicest guy in the game.

I mean, unlimited time to pay your mortgage?
Try saying that about irl.


----------



## BleuDraegen (Jan 1, 2009)

Kabuki for the W1N!


----------



## <3Ainyo (Jan 1, 2009)

I like squirrels the most, they're so adorable<3 But I also like wolves.. I want Fang or Whiteny in my town.


----------



## KOOky_CoconutZ (Jan 1, 2009)

Dr. Godai said:
			
		

> Nook is the nicest guy in the game.
> 
> I mean, unlimited time to pay your mortgage?
> Try saying that about irl.


....*facepalm* You have GOT to be kidding me.


----------



## Erica (Jan 1, 2009)

Wolves and cats.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 1, 2009)

dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> Where's groundhog?


do you mean mole???


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 2, 2009)

kittehs!!!


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> everyone knows cats are the greatest animal on the face of the planet


This


----------



## Muh Pit (Jan 2, 2009)

My fave neighbors is WHITNEH. So, wolf.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 2, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm talking about the best animal in Animal Crossing with the most important role, the groundhog. *wink wink*


----------



## brotatochip (Jan 2, 2009)

Roald teh penguin XD


----------



## AC_Spain (Jan 2, 2009)

The Monkey ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2009)

I pick cats because i have had the following:Moe,Rosie,Mitsi


----------



## Vivi (Jan 3, 2009)

I liked Cookie in my gamecube game, she was my fist villager that i met.


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Bones!!! oh yeah i went there


----------

